# [SOLVED] BSOD BCCode 100008e



## phrvg (Nov 3, 2011)

System crashes from time to time; no apparent cause.
System is being used for training (Seniorweb)

*·* OS - Vista/ Windows 7 Windows 7 Enterprise SP1
*·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x86
*·* What was original installed OS on system? System is triple-boot (XP, Vista, W7) all were installed at same time
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
retail version
*·* Age of system (hardware) about 2 years
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? no

*· *CPU AMD Athlon X2 (dual core processor) BE-2350 2.10 GHz
*· *Video Card ATI Radeon HD4300
*· *MotherBoard ASUS
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage unknown




*·* System Manufacturer Asus ASV2-M2V89088101
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)


Many thnaks for your support
Rob


----------



## phrvg (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 100008e*

Problem was caused by Deepfreeze program (by Faronics)
I have contacted that company for support.

Please consider this request closed.


----------

